

Spotify Running - kalagan
https://www.spotify.com/int/running/

======
breakingcups
Clever. A bit of a bummer that all visible stock photo's are of attractive
sweaty women running.

Remings me a lot of this video (warning: extreme violence in sarcastic context
halfway through):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8b4xYbEugo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8b4xYbEugo)

